# ? For reloaders



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Just picked up a new gun and have been working up some loads for it and had a question. I'm shooting 168 bergers 7mm rem mag. This bullet touches the lands at 3.463 and I am shooting the best groups at 3.402([email protected] yards) my question is how far off the lands is that considered - ie 6 thousands? Thanks for the help


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

6 hundreths, I think. Could be wrong.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

That's what I thought as well high desert but everyone says these bullets shoot the best touching the lands or a couple thousands off so I thought maybe I misunderstood the measuring scale.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> 6 hundreths, I think. Could be wrong.


You are not wrong.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Or 60 thousandths which would be the way most hand loaders would say 6 hundredths.-------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MtnRunner said:


> That's what I thought as well high desert but everyone says these bullets shoot the best touching the lands or a couple thousands off so I thought maybe I misunderstood the measuring scale.


As long as it fits in your magazine and there are no signs of pressure you are A-ok. If you are going to benchrest shoot you can even ignore the first part.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You're shooting less than 1/2 MOA at 200 yards...geez...I think I wouldn't be caring what you call it.:mrgreen:


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> You're shooting less than 1/2 MOA at 200 yards...geez...I think I wouldn't be caring what you call it.:mrgreen:


Definitely not planning on changing it but just wanted to know the proper terminology I guess. The gun is a remington 700 long range with a vortex 6-24x50 hs-t scope . For a $750 gun I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done, cant beat that! Officially speaking here is what Berger recommends: http://www.bergerbullets.com/getting-the-best-precision-and-accuracy-from-vld-bullets-in-your-rifle/


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks huge. Good read and makes a lot of sense because it outshot all the other lengths by a significant amount . Now I'm still hoping to get the long range accubond to fly as well.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

While Bergers are known for shooting best while touching the lands, that is not always the case. Using the test out lined in the above article, I found that my 6.5x284 shoots best .040" off the lands. It was a considerable difference too. At the lands the gun shot moa. At .040" off the lands the gun produced a cover leaf.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I've pretty much given up on the accubond lr. I like the idea of them and they shoot well out of my .280ai, but I can't ever find the dang things. I've stopped load development with them because I don't want to waste my time on bullets I can't get.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

280AI is a caliber that must be experienced to be appreciated. Everyone who likes shooting should try one out. -------SS


----------

